# Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)



## Jackass!!!! (13. September 2014)

*Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Hallo,
ich habe mir die Coolermaster Nepton 140XL zugelegt. 
Nun ich bin relativ neu in diesem Bereich. Habe mir die WakÜ einbauen lassen.
Nun stelle ich fest das die WAKÜ seeehr laut ist. So als ob Sie volle Pulle läuft.
Ich bin nun wirklich nicht empfindlich was Lautstärke angeht (2x R9 290), aber das ist mir viel zu laut.
Ich habe nicht herausgefunden wie man die Geschwindigkeiten regelt.
Bei meinem Kumpel mit seiner Kraken Wakü ist eine Software dabei wo man dies Regeln kann.
Bei der Corsair nicht.
Könnt ihr mir hellfen?


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Die Lüfter der Kompakt-Wakü sind 4-polig und müssen auf den CPU_FAN vom Mainboard angesteckt werden.
Dort regelt die integrierte Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter, eine zusätzliche Software ist in der Regel nicht nötig.
Kontrollier mal wo die Lüfter angesteckt sind. Ich schätze auf den CPU-Anschluss wurde die Pumpe angesteckt und nicht die Lüfter.
Im Bios müsste sich auch eine Lüfterdrehzahl auslesen lassen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Also ich habe im Bios mal geschaut.
Unter Cpu Fan 1 steht ca 6700
Unter CPU Fan 2 1700

Der Wechsel von Full On zu Automatic Mode bringt nichts.
Selbe Jetlautstärke


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Auf dem CPU Fan 1 wird die Pumpe angesteckt sein und auf dem Fan 2 ein Lüfter.
Steck mal den Lüfter auf den 1er und die Pumpe auf den 2er, bzw. würd ich lieber die Pumpe mit einem Steckeradapter direkt ans Netzteil hängen.
Die Pumpe braucht meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Strom als ein Lüfter.

Die originalen Lüfter die dabei sind laufen zwischen 800 und 2000rpm.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Die Coolermaster hat 2 140er Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Und ein Y-Kabel für einen Anschluss.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Ok
Und 6700 ist doch devinitiv zu hoch oder?


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Bitte kontrollier erstmal welche Komponente wo angesteckt ist.
Die hohen rpm können von der Pumpe kommen oder von einem falsch gepinnten Y-Kabel.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (14. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

So eine Zusammenfassung.
Tauschen der Stecker von rechts nach links brachte nichts.
Rechner angestellt: Lüfter volle Power = Ohrenbetäubend laut
Von Full on auf Automatic Mode gestellt im Bios = Keine Änderung= Volle Lautstärke

Weder auf CPU1 oder 2 wird die Geschwindigkeit automatisch geregelt. Auch wenn die Einstellung im Bios auf Automatic steht.
Im Bios habe ich dort die Auswahl zwischen Full On oder Automatic Mode.

2ter Versuch:
Pumpe auf CPU 2 und lüfter auf Chassis 1 gesteckt.
Dort habe ich die Auswahl zwischen Manual, Automatic und Full On
Auf dem Steckplatz kann man komischerweise den Lüfter regulieren. Auf den CPU Steckplätzen geht es nicht.
Ach ja die Temnp auf 44 Grad ist nur so hoch weil ich zum testen den Lüfter auf Fan Speed 1 eingestellt hatte.
Jetzt habe ich 5 eingestellt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegen kann?
Kann man es so lassen? Ich weiss nicht so recht was ich da einstellen soll.
Ich habe einen FX 8350 auf 4,5ghz auf einem ASrock Extreme 9 990fx


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Ich würd die Pumpe mit einem Adapter direkt auf das Netzteil hängen. Oder auf den Power_Fan.
Kann genau so sein das sich die Lüftersteuerung mit der Pumpe nicht klar kommt.
Dann häng mal nur einen Lüfter auf den CPU_Fan 1
Die höheren Temperaturen sind im Bios völlig normal. Da greifen keine Energiesparmaßnahmen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (14. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Kann man es nicht so lassen jetzt?
Pumpe hängt am CPU2
Es ändert sich nichts wenn ich Sie auf 1 Stecke.

Die Lüftersreuerung funktioniert auf dem Chassis 1 Anschluss aber auf keinem der CPU Steckplätze


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Ich würd es einfach mal probieren die Pumpe nicht direkt auf das Mainboard anzustecken.
Steht im Handbuch was das beide Lüftersteckplätze parallel betrieben werden können?
Oder ist das nur eine Auswahlmöglichkeit entweder 4- und 3-Pin Lüfter?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (14. September 2014)

*AW: Coolermaster Nepton 140XL Lüftersteuerung (viel zu laut)*

Pumpe steckt auf CPu2. Es macht keinen Unterschied wenn sie auf eins steckt.
 Die Lüfter lassen sich irgendwie nur auf dem Chassis 1 Anschluss regeln.

Kann man es so lassen?


----------

